# Telescopic table leg - Rapido 646



## badgerxos

Can anyone advise on a rickety pedestal table in my one year old Rapido 646, although I guess that the same design is used in a number of other Rapido models.
The table top is firm on the pedestal, but the pedestal rocks where it is mounted to the floor. The outer grey plastic is just a cosmetic cover for the square section steel inside. I have dropped the two upper plastic sections, and have removed the six large screws holding the third plastic section to the floor, but to no avail - it seems to be glued to the floor.
My assumption is that there are bolts holding the inner steel section to the floor and that these have worked loose - the question is how to get at these to tighten them. Do they go right through the floor with nuts on the underside of the van? If so, I would need to drop the exhaust and heat shield to get at them.
Grateful for any info, as I am one week into a five week 'search for the sun' in France and I will soon be chasing my meals across the table.


----------



## Techno100

Does it look like this?


----------



## badgerxos

Yes, pretty much exactly like that ...


----------



## Techno100

It is only fixed to the floor by the countersunk screws in view.
Mine suffered a weak floor so I removed it and cut a hole so I could double the floor thickness. When you take the pedestal up there are two screws on the bottom that secure the bottom plastic shroud.


----------



## Techno100

Do you make it up into a bed?


----------



## rayc

My 7090+ is similar to Andy's but there is a raised plinth under the upper floor which the 'leg' screws into i.e the screws go through the floor and into a plinth made of ply which stands up off the lower floor. The table is stable and does not rock around.


----------



## Techno100

rayc said:


> My 7090+ is similar to Andy's but there is a raised plinth under the upper floor which the 'leg' screws into i.e the screws go through the floor and into a plinth made of ply which stands up off the lower floor. The table is stable and does not rock around.


Evidence that they discovered it was weak perhaps. I wonder if they managed that all by themselves :lol:


----------



## badgerxos

No, we have no need to make it up into a bed.

The 646 has a single thickness floor, so a bit different from your models.

Do we know if the flange is also glued to the floor, in addition to the six screws, as it seemed fairly reluctant to be parted from it.


----------



## Techno100

I doubt it is glued as it would not add any strength glued to lino

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1355292.html#1355292

If it were me I would have someone pull sideways at the top whilst attacking the opposite side of the base with a paint or wallpaper stripper, it is more likey to seperate under tension. If it feels absolutely rock solid then it must be fixed differently but not likely IMHO


----------



## rayc

> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 7090+ is similar to Andy's but there is a raised plinth under the upper floor which the 'leg' screws into i.e the screws go through the floor and into a plinth made of ply which stands up off the lower floor. The table is stable and does not rock around.
> 
> Evidence that they discovered it was weak perhaps. I wonder if they managed that all by themselves :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt there is much chance of it being stable just screwed into the upper floor. I had to remove the floor to get my fresh water tank out but I didn't take any photos of the underfloor. I think the plinth was a box like construction and the top was about 12" square. The whole thing was screwed to the lower floor directly under where the table leg sits.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## badgerxos

Thanks guys, not going to spoil my day if I can't fix it on the move - if the weather improves, I can barbie outside and avoid the issue!


----------



## badgerxos

I finally found a few spare minutes (and some additional courage), removed the six countersunk screws and gave the pedestal a good wallop. It turns out that you were all correct - there is no adhesive between pedestal and floor lino, but the pressure had semi-welded it in place. Once off the floor, the four hex-headed screws are easily accessed and tightening - two were slack. If it happens again, I will use locktite on them, but that demands dismantling the foot, as I doubt that the nuts are captive.
We live and learn ... but mainly I just live.


----------



## Techno100

Good on you for reporting back

I had to wallop mine too last week and it now lives in my loft :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-137358-940.html


----------



## badgerxos

Reminds me of the last time that I flew British Airways - do you have video screens on the back of the seats and a drinks trolley ...?
Seeing your satnav reminds me that I have just ordered the 7" Garmin 760 Camper SatNav - will try to remember to post a review once I have given it a workout in France next month.

All the best, Andrew


----------



## Oddjobgeoff

I know this a bit late, but just had same problem. Undid 6 base screws, turned table upside down. You will see 4 hexagonal (allen) screws. These were loose on mine. Tightened them and now table is stable.


----------

